# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Më duhet një program që të ofrojë DHCP

## nince_tutes

Undershirts.

Dua ndonje soft qe te me kryej funksionin e DHCP serverit, pra, ne nje rrjet lokal LAN me ane te nje kompjuteri tu jap IP kompjuterave te tjere te lidhur ne kete LAN.

FLM, RESPEKTE

----------


## Force-Intruder

Natyrisht... e ke perdor ndonjehere MikroTik ?
Jo?
Perdore!

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Force e kam degjuar kete microtik  per rrjete , po a mund ta shpjegosh me dy fjal per ca sherben?

----------

